# Odd number of cats throwing off the Dynamic?



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

This is for everyone who has(or had) an odd number of cats. Right now I have 2 spayed female cats and a dog. One of the cats has really bonded to my dog(she thinks she is her mom) although her and the other cat are really close as well(they were cage mates at the rescue). They play together,wrestle, groom, cuddle/sleep together. 

Anyways, I am planning on getting a male purebred kitten from a breeder(he won't be born until the end of this month). I was wondering if by adding him it will throw off the cat dynamics in the house. Now the time we get him both cats will have just turned a year so I'm sure they will accept him... I'm just worried about one being left out/ignoring one. The one that loves my dog is the more social one so I'm guessing that the other one who is more skittish/more attached to me will be left out again. 

Just wondering your opinions on this. :razz:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have an opinion on what you should do, but I have a story that goes a bit like yours.

My wife and I were married just over two years ago. She had a cat named Alice of about 18 months at the time and she absolutely adored her dog named Kaya. I already had a cat named Oscar. When my wife moved in, Alice was the only one to experience any tension. It took a while for her to accept Oscar being in the same room with her, but after a few months everything pretty much leveled out. Alice is an extreme firecracker tortie so she's likely different than your cats. She really is a handful personality wise which likely is why my outcome turned out the way it did.

We decided to seek out a pure bred cat about a year after being nicely settled in. Along came Truman. Alice would have nothing of it and from that point on to this very day she is a full time outdoor cat. She went bonkers. After about 18 months of have Truman now, she is coming inside more often and getting more tolerable with him around, but she still hates him and acts aggressively toward any one if she feels they are getting in front of her. I think she fears being trapped for some reason. I dunno.

I just thought I'd share that my situation kind of sounded like yours before we got Truman, and how it eventually ended up. It doesn't mean yours will be that way, but it is difficult to predict what will happen.

I really desired having three cats in the house all of the time. We basically lost Alice to the outdoors which in the end is ok, because she is great outside and very lovable to have around where I don't have Oscar or Truman. Originally wanting three inside is my excuse for adopting our second kitten (a half blood brother of Truman) who arrives next week.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 5 cats and have no issues with dynamics.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The only time I noticed anything off in the dynamics is after we lost Smokey to FeLV/FIV last year. Before he came along, we only had 3 cats. Midnight never liked Smokey, but she tolerated his presence...as long as he wasn't near her. After he died, having 3 cats seemed odd and it didn't feel right. Three months after Smokey's passing, we took in Momo. This time, Midnight is much better. Maybe it helps that when we brought Momo in, she was just 5 months old. Now, almost a year later, Momo and Midnight, while not the best of buddies, can sit next to each other and when she thinks no one is looking, Midnight will occasionally play with Momo.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I should have also added that our new kitten is really going to be a playmate for Truman who still is in need of a lot of play time. He and Oscar get along, but Oscar doesn't provide enough play time for Truman. In my house, Oscar will be the odd cat out, and he's going to LOVE it. lol.... He was an only cat for many years, so I'm thinking he'll enjoy the peace when Truman has a different cat to sit on.

Really, 3furbabies, if I were a guessing person I would say that your new kitten will be the one on the outside.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> Really, 3furbabies, if I were a guessing person I would say that your new kitten will be the one on the outside.


In the beginning, yes. But when Star and Lucky got used to Momo, they played with her, as well as each other. So, who's to say that her new kitten won't become buddies with other kitties? Star and Momo will sometimes sleep curled up together, while other times, she will sleep next to Lucky.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I should add like others are. 2 of mine are seniors and are slowing down. the last 3 are ages 4, 2, and 1. The 4 year old Archie was almost a recluse til I got Gypsy (1 years old next week). Both the young males will take turns playing with her so she gets tuckered out and they can have time to themselves between play sessions with her. Without her the two males would constantly hiss at one another, since she came around both have mellowed toward one another. so having the odd kitten out can actually work in your favor. They are indoor cats BTW.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

my4kitties said:


> In the beginning, yes. But when Star and Lucky got used to Momo, they played with her, as well as each other. So, who's to say that her new kitten won't become buddies with other kitties? Star and Momo will sometimes sleep curled up together, while other times, she will sleep next to Lucky.


Yeah, you're right. It's tough to tell. *shrug*


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I should have also added that our new kitten is really going to be a playmate for Truman who still is in need of a lot of play time. He and Oscar get along, but Oscar doesn't provide enough play time for Truman. In my house, Oscar will be the odd cat out, and he's going to LOVE it. lol.... He was an only cat for many years, so I'm thinking he'll enjoy the peace when Truman has a different cat to sit on.
> 
> Really, 3furbabies, if I were a guessing person I would say that your new kitten will be the one on the outside.


 
Ya it's hard to predict, but I'm thinking the new one would get along with sophie(the outgoing social calico) over Anna as she likes to wrestle and play with a playmate where as Anna is perfectly content playing by herself. Anna is more of a people cat, although she does like to get close to Sophie, it's only on her terms. She tollerates my dog but will never be close to her like sophie. Who knows only time will tell. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences though.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I should also add that Sophie is very playful/high energy and Anna is more laid back. When Anna doesnt want to play she goes to my dog and tries to knead her for hours... she tollerates it for a bit but keeps running away from Sophie after about 15 minutes. I'm hoping this kitten will be a good playmate for her and for someone to keep up with her energy level.


----------



## Binkers (Mar 8, 2012)

I suggest you read multiple articles on cat to cat and dog to cat introductions. There are some really good ones on the net as well as this site. This way you can set the scenario for the best possible outcome. Remember that even in the animal world first impressions are extremely important and can set you up for failure or success as a "family" unit. Probably most important tho' is slow, slow, slow. You can only go as fast as the slowest member of the group when trying for the best result. I would also ask the breeder to expose the kitten to a dog a few times prior to bringing him home if they don't have a dog in their home. GL B


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Binkers said:


> I suggest you read multiple articles on cat to cat and dog to cat introductions. There are some really good ones on the net as well as this site. This way you can set the scenario for the best possible outcome. Remember that even in the animal world first impressions are extremely important and can set you up for failure or success as a "family" unit. Probably most important tho' is slow, slow, slow. You can only go as fast as the slowest member of the group when trying for the best result. I would also ask the breeder to expose the kitten to a dog a few times prior to bringing him home if they don't have a dog in their home. GL B


 
This is the best advise I've read in this thread. Each situation is individual but successful introduction plans are somewhat more universal at this point and planning ahead in terms of arranging your home and prepping the kitten with dog exposure are 2 things that can help immensely. 

The younger the kitten exposed to a dog the less fearful the reactions. We borrow a friends large dog to meet the kittens I raise starting at 4 weeks or so, when they begin exploring, dogs become just one more fun toy in the big world. For the kittens I cannot do this with for whatever reason their intros to dogs a few weeks later are much more difficult & come with hisses and little bottle brush tails the whole 9 yards. 

As for the cat to cat intros I advocate a thorough grooming and a bath for everyone in addition to the slow standard intro process. Working with foster kitties as I do we often do not have the luxury of slow intros and who gets to walk freely in a room and who gets stuck caged is often a 'sink or swim' sort of situation. I have found in my personal experience that freshly washed cats placed in the warm foster room together at the same time have far fewer issues adjusting to the new space and each other than those who aren't bathed immediately prior. I hypothesize that they are all slightly miserable from the bathing process but more importantly they are all damp and *smell exactly the same to each other upon introduction. *This really does help IMHO.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Truman immediately melted into Kaya. Followed her everywhere and had never seen a dog during his socialization period with the groomer. We got him at 12 weeks, the photo below is a little after 13 weeks.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Binkers said:


> I suggest you read multiple articles on cat to cat and dog to cat introductions. There are some really good ones on the net as well as this site. This way you can set the scenario for the best possible outcome. Remember that even in the animal world first impressions are extremely important and can set you up for failure or success as a "family" unit. Probably most important tho' is slow, slow, slow. You can only go as fast as the slowest member of the group when trying for the best result. I would also ask the breeder to expose the kitten to a dog a few times prior to bringing him home if they don't have a dog in their home. GL B


 
Luckily the breeder has a dog the same size as my dog and he socializes with the kittens right from birth so hopefully he will approach her fine. It's funny because my kitten that loves my dog was taken from the street as a little baby and had no interactions (that I know of) with dogs before meeting mine. Now she thinks that my dog is her mom and doesn't leave her alone. lol. 

It'll just be a matter of making sure my dog doesn't chase the kitten and scare him.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Here are a few pics of Sophie and my dog. Hopefully new kitten bonds like this with her.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Introducing slowly is really important. I have also found most cats will except a kitten easier than a full grown cat. What kind of purebred are you getting?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

sunset97 said:


> Introducing slowly is really important. I have also found most cats will except a kitten easier than a full grown cat. What kind of purebred are you getting?



A ragdoll. I'm hoping to get a traditional seal point but I'm on the wait list so there may not be enough as I want a male, I'd be ok with a mink as well.


----------



## edieparnaby (Apr 6, 2012)

3furbabies, I don't know how to advise you because I am having an issue myself. I have had a female cat, Nutmeg, 6 yrs old for 5 years. She lived with me and Pepper, a male about the same age who died in February. Last week I brought home a new purebred, Gabriel, 1yr old. He is neutered and Nutmeg is spayed. I am reading the book Cat vs Cat and I am trying the techniques mentioned, but these two still can't be in the same room together without them having a Mexican standoff. I am worried because in June I am getting another cat, a pure bred male kitten who will be about 4 mos old. So I need to get Nutmeg and Gabriel liking each other before that. A lot of folks who responded to this thread have 4, 5, or 6 cats. Wow. How did you get your cats to like each other?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, three of my four are a mother and her sons, so it was just a matter of slowly introducing them to first Smokey and then, after he died, introducing them to Momo.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I've always averaged 3 cats over the years (plus a dog). I've noticed that its generally the oldest cat that becomes odd man out if there is a younger cat introduced. For example my current eldest cat, Thurston, is 9 years old. For YEARS he was the bully in my house, he called the shots. I'm pretty sure there are a fair few threads on hear asking for advice on how to deal with his tyrany. I've now got 2 younger cats, a 5 year old and a 2 year old, and what I noticed with each of these new additions is the youngest one comes in and takes over roll of tyrant. Poor Thurston is now usually on the receiving end of the carnage. 

That said, dynamics in my house when I was in college was much different because all of my cat were approximately the same age, less than a year apart in most cases. They were all pretty well on even ground with no clear dominant, and they all got along quite well. I suspect this will be the case with your two resident 1 year olds and a new kitten. They should all still be kittenish enough that there won't be any real upheaval. 
You will have to take lots of pictures and post them regularly so we can, um, monitor the situation. yeah, thats it.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

edieparnaby said:


> 3furbabies, I don't know how to advise you because I am having an issue myself. I have had a female cat, Nutmeg, 6 yrs old for 5 years. She lived with me and Pepper, a male about the same age who died in February. Last week I brought home a new purebred, Gabriel, 1yr old. He is neutered and Nutmeg is spayed. I am reading the book Cat vs Cat and I am trying the techniques mentioned, but these two still can't be in the same room together without them having a Mexican standoff. I am worried because in June I am getting another cat, a pure bred male kitten who will be about 4 mos old. So I need to get Nutmeg and Gabriel liking each other before that. A lot of folks who responded to this thread have 4, 5, or 6 cats. Wow. How did you get your cats to like each other?


I was lucky and never had to do any formal intros with my cats. They were both from the same rescue and were cage mates for a brief time. When I brought Anna home, I put her carrier up to sophie and they remembered each other right away and got along since.

With my dog we went to pet smart a few times and got nyah to sniff anna through her cage door (to also make sure anna wouldn't freak out around her cause our dog is so big). She was a little unsure for the first few weeks but is fine with her now. I just lucked out. Plus they are all around the same age.


Kobster- Haha yes I will be sure to take lots of pics when I get him as well as the pics the breeder sends me. :mrgreen:


----------

